# Holy Smokin' Catfish Battle



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Greetings to all!

 Today's smoke was a battle of catfish fillets. Understand that I was never really a fan of catfish, but there were some posts last week about it. Talking to a buddy at work, he had been fishing and caught a bunch of catfish and gave me four fillets; total weight was 2 1/2 lbs.

 So, I started thinking about how I wanted to smoke them. I really couldn't make up my mind, so I did four different brines/marinades and smoked all of them with maple. Not sure what to expect and needing a second opinion, my nephew (a 16 year old bottomless  pit) offered to help eat them and give me his opinion. Really, nice guy.....

 So, it's time to smoke some cats!

 No, Kritter Kitty, not you...

 

 In order, fillet #1 will be Bearcarver's brine(originally for salmon), #2 will be Cowgirl's brine, #3 is my own creation, #4 is Dutch's Maple Glaze (also for salmon).

 

 After soaking in the brine and ready for the smoker.

 

 In the smoker.

 

 Done and resting while the table is set.

 

 End results. 

 

 Remember, there were only the two of us eating and I also made my beans.

 In the end, Dakota and I agreed on how to classify the four flavors. 

 Mine, #3, needs more work. It was good, but absorbed almost no smoke. It was the only one to use EVOO, and I think that might have been the cause/effect.

 Bearcarver's and Dutch's Maple Glaze would be perfect for catfish nuggets for snacks. While much better than mine, just not what we wanted for the main course of a meal. I've used the maple glaze on salmon and it was incredible for the main course. Bearcarver's was great, not much left and it will be gone soon, too.

 Cowgirl. Just can't say anything more than that. We both decided that Cowgirl's brine was just wow. Main course, snacks, whatever. That fillet disappeared and we were ready to fight over the last little piece.


----------



## caveman (Apr 25, 2010)

Great test, good info.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Now that was a really good idea to do catfish many ways and now you have serval ways to eat them but they didn't last very long did they.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx for the points, Caveman!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I sincerely appreciate it.

All of the fish disappeared last night. It was a great smoke. I'm definitely going to use the idea on other meats. More variety sounds good.


----------



## treegje (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow excellent catfish battle ,that had to be good


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 25, 2010)

Pan fry those babys and you can't go wrong. Blackened catfish. yum yum.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 25, 2010)

You ever think about a lemon pepper rub, marinade, or brine and smoke with a citris wood?


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx for the points, treegje.

daddyzaring, I don't have anything lemon pepper in my collection, yet. It does sound good and I will be doing some more fish next weekend. Not sure what kind yet, I've done salmon, cod and now catfish. Cod was kind of a bust, though. If you have a lemon pepper recipe to share I'd love to try it. Thanx.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 25, 2010)

5lakes, I'm so glad to hear you liked the fish!   Thank you and thanks to your nephew too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2010)

Great testing !
These are for you going to the trouble labeling them all.---->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to the nephew for all his hard work eating!

Actually I thought mine could come in last, because it was designed for a longer harder smoke, and bigger batches. Then freezing for months, and thawing for Football & Baseball games, and other TV. It's pull it apart with your fingers snack food. I never tried making it quicker & hotter.

Glad to hear it was still pretty good,
Bearcarver


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 26, 2010)

Great post. Fun to watch


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanx everyone for the great comments and points. 

I'm definitely adding catfish to my menu. I'm starting a new challenge for myself. Sourdough. I'll be making the starter from scratch just to see if I can do it.

Again, thanx for the great comments.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## ralphster (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone have or know the recipe to the Cowgirl Brine?  I've got 4 lbs of salmon I want to do for Mother's day.

Will trade rub or other brine recipes - PM me with what you'd like.

Thanks


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 27, 2010)

A link to Cowgirl's brine that I used for this smoke:

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...d-catfish.html


----------



## ralphster (Apr 28, 2010)

My Man!  Thanks be unto you.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link 5lakes... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I was having a problem finding it. lol


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2010)

That's funny.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey ralphster, thanx for the points! You will definitely enjoy the taste!

Cowgirl, glad I could help. You have a great blog with many tasty looking recipes and stuff. I really enjoy reading what you write! Maybe someday I'll be brave enough to post something there...


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

I was having one of those blonde moments... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Wow.. Thanks 5lakes! Feel free to stop by and say Hi anytime, I'd be happy to see ya!


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Greetings to all!

 Today's smoke was a battle of catfish fillets. Understand that I was never really a fan of catfish, but there were some posts last week about it. Talking to a buddy at work, he had been fishing and caught a bunch of catfish and gave me four fillets; total weight was 2 1/2 lbs.

 So, I started thinking about how I wanted to smoke them. I really couldn't make up my mind, so I did four different brines/marinades and smoked all of them with maple. Not sure what to expect and needing a second opinion, my nephew (a 16 year old bottomless  pit) offered to help eat them and give me his opinion. Really, nice guy.....

 So, it's time to smoke some cats!

 No, Kritter Kitty, not you...

 

 In order, fillet #1 will be Bearcarver's brine(originally for salmon), #2 will be Cowgirl's brine, #3 is my own creation, #4 is Dutch's Maple Glaze (also for salmon).

 

 After soaking in the brine and ready for the smoker.

 

 In the smoker.

 

 Done and resting while the table is set.

 

 End results. 

 

 Remember, there were only the two of us eating and I also made my beans.

 In the end, Dakota and I agreed on how to classify the four flavors. 

 Mine, #3, needs more work. It was good, but absorbed almost no smoke. It was the only one to use EVOO, and I think that might have been the cause/effect.

 Bearcarver's and Dutch's Maple Glaze would be perfect for catfish nuggets for snacks. While much better than mine, just not what we wanted for the main course of a meal. I've used the maple glaze on salmon and it was incredible for the main course. Bearcarver's was great, not much left and it will be gone soon, too.

 Cowgirl. Just can't say anything more than that. We both decided that Cowgirl's brine was just wow. Main course, snacks, whatever. That fillet disappeared and we were ready to fight over the last little piece.


----------



## caveman (Apr 25, 2010)

Great test, good info.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Now that was a really good idea to do catfish many ways and now you have serval ways to eat them but they didn't last very long did they.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx for the points, Caveman!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I sincerely appreciate it.

All of the fish disappeared last night. It was a great smoke. I'm definitely going to use the idea on other meats. More variety sounds good.


----------



## treegje (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow excellent catfish battle ,that had to be good


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 25, 2010)

Pan fry those babys and you can't go wrong. Blackened catfish. yum yum.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 25, 2010)

You ever think about a lemon pepper rub, marinade, or brine and smoke with a citris wood?


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx for the points, treegje.

daddyzaring, I don't have anything lemon pepper in my collection, yet. It does sound good and I will be doing some more fish next weekend. Not sure what kind yet, I've done salmon, cod and now catfish. Cod was kind of a bust, though. If you have a lemon pepper recipe to share I'd love to try it. Thanx.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 25, 2010)

5lakes, I'm so glad to hear you liked the fish!   Thank you and thanks to your nephew too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2010)

Great testing !
These are for you going to the trouble labeling them all.---->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to the nephew for all his hard work eating!

Actually I thought mine could come in last, because it was designed for a longer harder smoke, and bigger batches. Then freezing for months, and thawing for Football & Baseball games, and other TV. It's pull it apart with your fingers snack food. I never tried making it quicker & hotter.

Glad to hear it was still pretty good,
Bearcarver


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 26, 2010)

Great post. Fun to watch


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanx everyone for the great comments and points. 

I'm definitely adding catfish to my menu. I'm starting a new challenge for myself. Sourdough. I'll be making the starter from scratch just to see if I can do it.

Again, thanx for the great comments.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## ralphster (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone have or know the recipe to the Cowgirl Brine?  I've got 4 lbs of salmon I want to do for Mother's day.

Will trade rub or other brine recipes - PM me with what you'd like.

Thanks


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 27, 2010)

A link to Cowgirl's brine that I used for this smoke:

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...d-catfish.html


----------



## ralphster (Apr 28, 2010)

My Man!  Thanks be unto you.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link 5lakes... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I was having a problem finding it. lol


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2010)

That's funny.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey ralphster, thanx for the points! You will definitely enjoy the taste!

Cowgirl, glad I could help. You have a great blog with many tasty looking recipes and stuff. I really enjoy reading what you write! Maybe someday I'll be brave enough to post something there...


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

I was having one of those blonde moments... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Wow.. Thanks 5lakes! Feel free to stop by and say Hi anytime, I'd be happy to see ya!


----------

